# Alien Life on Earth?



## bullethead (Oct 14, 2014)

https://in.lifestyle.yahoo.com/does...arths-stratosphere-offer-proof-061457350.html

London, Oct 9 (ANI): A first time ever photograph of a mysterious dragon-shaped organism found in space reveals the existence of alien life, suggesting all life on Earth, including humans, is extraterrestrial in origin.

The organism, which was discovered in dust and particulate matter gathered deep in the Earth's stratosphere, is called by the finders as "biological entity," the Daily Express reported.

Discoverer Milton Wainwright said that the photo shows a structure colloquially called "the dragon particle" which scientific analysis shows is made of carbon and oxygen and is therefore not a piece of cosmic or volcanic dust.

Wainwright added that this is clearly a biology entity (about 10micron in size), although it is unclear whether it is part of a single organism or is made up of smaller, individual microbes.

He continued that it is certainly unusual and seems to be like nothing found on Earth and that these organisms appear on the sampling stubs in an absolutely pristine condition with no pollen, grass or pollution particles found with them, or for that matter soil or volcanic dust.

Wainwright continued that unless a means of lifting them from Earth exists which selectively sieves them out from other Earth-derived debris then they must be incoming from space.

He concluded that this, plus the fact that some of the biological material samples by the team produce impact craters when they hit the sampler, confirms their space origin. (ANI)


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 14, 2014)

Whew..I thought I was busted when I read the headline.


----------

